# Japanese Beetles



## trc65 (Jul 6, 2020)

Anybody else dealing with this annual scourge?

Here they are feeding on milkweed blossoms along with a honeybee).





If it was only milkweed, I'd not have a problem. Unfortunately, they love Apple (crab and fruit), roses, ornamental cherry, raspberries, and about anything else that has a blossom. Spend way too much time and money trying to keep them from defoliating trees, and fighting them for the raspberries. In addition, they love wild grapes, and it's been years since I've found any to pick for jelly.

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 6, 2020)

I've seen a few around here. I use the Spectracide Bag-A-Bug Japanese Beetle Trap and it certainly puts a dent in the amount I see around my yard. If you get it and it fills up, throw it away before the dead stench wafts out....damhikt.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom Smart (Jul 6, 2020)

We have em every year. They get pretty thick on certain plants. I’ve tried those traps and they sure do attract the devils and fill up. But the plants are still covered so I don’t know if the trap is attracting my neighbors bugs and just increasing the population. Now I’ve got a problem with moles going after the grubs. Anyone have any secrets for getting rid of moles?


----------



## DKMD (Jul 6, 2020)

I don’t think those beetles are feeding

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Tom Smart (Jul 6, 2020)

Multitaskers

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 6, 2020)

Tom Smart said:


> I’ve got a problem with moles going after the grubs.



Me too. Those dirty rats are everywhere...


----------



## Mr. Peet (Jul 6, 2020)

Tom Smart said:


> We have em every year. They get pretty thick on certain plants. I’ve tried those traps and they sure do attract the devils and fill up. But the plants are still covered so I don’t know if the trap is attracting my neighbors bugs and just increasing the population. Now I’ve got a problem with moles going after the grubs. Anyone have any secrets for getting rid of moles?



Grub-x does a number on most any soil insects. Once they perish, moles move next door... an option. Another is have the soil aerated, tunnels are destroyed and often kills many moles. They are the top two I use.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Jul 6, 2020)

DKMD said:


> I don’t think those beetles are feeding


Well, Doc, I suppose they have to work up an appetite. . ............. Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## trc65 (Jul 6, 2020)

I could probably fill 100 of those traps in a couple of days. Last year, the dead ones were so thick you almost couldn't see the ground under the raspberries.

My problem is I've got about four acres of grass and am surrounded by fields with waterways and fencerows with more grass. I rotate sprays of imidicloprid, malathion, and bifenthrin plus PBO. I avoid spraying anything with a blossom (to not kill bees), and also don't spray the milkweed (monarch butterflies). 

Unfortunately, the best way to get rid of the moles is to get rid of the grubs. Best way may be soil insecticides. Here is a good article on grub control. https://www.canr.msu.edu/news/how_to_choose_and_when_to_apply_grub_control_products_for_your_lawn

I know some promote milky spore for grubs, but it is even more expensive than conventional insecticides, and not always nearly effective as many "green" publications would lead you to believe. Here is a decent article on milky spore. http://hyg.ipm.illinois.edu/pastpest/200120b.html

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Gardnaaa (Jul 6, 2020)

I have actually heard about taking a piece of juicy fruit gum and sticking it in one of the open tunnel holes for the moles. Apparently they smell the sweetness and eat it. Then they can’t digest it and you know what happens. I’ve never tried it, but I have moles bad this year.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Tom Smart (Jul 6, 2020)

I’ve used the milky spore in the past but it’s been years. I’m going to have investigate that again, along with the Grubex Mark mentioned. Like Tim, I have about 3 1/2 acres to deal with, so I need to be selective. My brother has a dog that does a great job with moles but he is in Florida. We now have tunnels everywhere. Have only caught one on the surface and my wife was able to stab it with her trusty weeding knife.


----------



## barry richardson (Jul 6, 2020)

Gardnaaa said:


> I have actually heard about taking a piece of juicy fruit gum and sticking it in one of the open tunnel holes for the moles. Apparently they smell the sweetness and eat it. Then they can’t digest it and you know what happens. I’ve never tried it, but I have moles bad this year.


Naw that ain't going to work, I've swallowed my gum since I was a kid, still kickin......

Reactions: Funny 7


----------

